# Genie automatically plays next episode



## jjk454ss (Mar 26, 2008)

Seems like an update changed what happens when you finish an episode, I stead of going to the Playlist it starts the next episode. Can this be changed back to just return to the Playlist?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Nope can't be changed, according to DIRECTV®, this is a new "feature". You do have 3 seconds to cancel


----------



## ejbvt (Aug 14, 2011)

I noticed this too. Sometimes I like it, sometimes I don't...


----------



## Aridon (Mar 13, 2007)

The time is too short and it's a feature that needs and off switch.


----------



## grover517 (Sep 29, 2007)

I have already contacted them over this. I like the "feature" as an "option", but not as a mandatory "click". I also think they need to allow the end user to adjust the timeframe where a response is required. 5 seconds is WAY to short.

I assume that this "next episode" feature is also using one's internet connection to download additional episodes from on demand instead of over the satellite link? If that is the case, then DirecTV, in my opinion, is making an unacceptable assumption that all user's internet connections are either sufficient in speed or uncapped to allow this type of feature to be available without any ramifications for the end user.

I also have a sight limited mother that wants to get rid of DirecTV altogether because this can't be disabled and she has trouble responding that quickly to any of these types of selections. This then causes her all kinds of grief in trying to get back to where SHE wants to be instead of where the Genie takes her. 

At the very least, they need to allow the option to lengthen the timeframe you have to respond or ideally, they need to allow the user to turn this feature on or off as well.


----------



## jjk454ss (Mar 26, 2008)

Thanks for the info. I agree, make this an "option" not a "feature" you have no control over.

Mine appears to only play the next show if I have it recorded. Are you saying it will also get the next episode for you, even if you haven't recorded it? Mine may not be connected to the Internet right now, might be why I haven't seen it do this.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

The other option is to stop it and delete manually before it gets to that point.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

There is already a discussion on this feature:

http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/215630-all-seasonsplay-next-function-in-latest-national-release-your-thoughts/


----------



## toobs (Oct 10, 2012)

dpeters11 said:


> The other option is to stop it and delete manually before it gets to that point.


YES, I don't know why some of us are getting upset about this. Just stop it before that point. I never watch the credits anyway.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

I always ffwd to the end then delete. And when I do my hand is already over the navigation keys so I don't see it a problem hitting down arrow and canceling if I want.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

I kind of like this when playing old sitcoms like _Seinfeld_. It'll take you to the very next episode.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

inkahauts said:


> I always ffwd to the end then delete. And when I do my hand is already over the navigation keys so I don't see it a problem hitting down arrow and canceling if I want.


I and others do see a problem with the new feature, though, all of which have been hashed and re-hashed in the existing thread: http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/215630-all-seasonsplay-next-function-in-latest-national-release-your-thoughts/


----------



## CTJon (Feb 5, 2007)

The issue to me is manditory and the 5 seconds. I can see instances where you might want to do that but not most of the time. I often have multiple recoreded and only want to watch one. Sure I can pay attention and cancel or if it starts stop and not use but this is a pretty major change and not to allow it as an option and extend the time - 5 is much too short.

It does it to me no only when I already have recorded but also when I download from ON Demand an episode of a series.

Again, probably some will love it but it should be an option and the time should be longer.
I'm betting this will change in a soon release


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

grover517 said:


> I assume that this "next episode" feature is also using one's internet connection to download additional episodes from on demand instead of over the satellite link? If that is the case, then DirecTV, in my opinion, is making an unacceptable assumption that all user's internet connections are either sufficient in speed or uncapped to allow this type of feature to be available without any ramifications for the end user.


This feature only occurs when multiple episodes of a show have already been recorded. It does not trigger the download of any on-demand programming. So, your Internet cap is safe.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

inkahauts said:


> I always ffwd to the end then delete. And when I do my hand is already over the navigation keys so I don't see it a problem hitting down arrow and canceling if I want.


dont see a problem either.

Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Bill Broderick said:


> This feature only occurs when multiple episodes of a show have already been recorded. It does not trigger the download of any on-demand programming. So, your Internet cap is safe.


yup this is correct.

Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

CTJon said:


> Sure I can pay attention and cancel or if it starts stop and not use but this is a pretty major change and not to allow it as an option and extend the time - 5 is much too short.


My guess is that, once you get used to the fact that the option is there, the 5 seconds won't be an issue. Do you take 5 seconds to decide if you want to delete a completed recording or not? My guess that the answer is no, because you know that the question is coming. We're still in the timeframe where many are surprised by the next episode question.

Shortly after this feature was introduced, I decided to marathon record/watch "The Wire" on HBO. With 60 episodes where this question was asked of me, it stopped taking me by surprise and I was ready to answer it the same way that I was ready to answer the delete/no delete question.


----------



## Aridon (Mar 13, 2007)

Great but when I want to queue up a single episode for my kid and I'm not sitting at the tv watching Mickey I might not want the next one to auto play.

It's not a terrible feature it just needs an off switch.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Please continue discussion here: http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/215630-all-seasonsplay-next-function-in-latest-national-release-your-thoughts/


----------

